# Throttle body oil leak



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Could be a faulty pcv system somewhere along the line. Check both sides of your intercooler charge pipes and see if those are leaking oil as well. Check your intake side for a possible clog


----------



## Jrglanvi (Sep 2, 2021)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Could be a faulty pcv system somewhere along the line. Check both sides of your intercooler charge pipes and see if those are leaking oil as well. Check your intake side for a possible clog


 bottom of charge pipe does have oil I can see getting there.


----------



## Jrglanvi (Sep 2, 2021)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Could be a faulty pcv system somewhere along the line. Check both sides of your intercooler charge pipes and see if those are leaking oil as well. Check your intake side for a possible clog


Would a new seal on the throttle body, intake side, possibly fix it?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Pcv valve cannot be serviced. Either install the pcv fix kit or get a new intake. There is no seal to replace.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

PCV check valve is missing.

www.cruzekits.com


----------



## Jrglanvi (Sep 2, 2021)

jblackburn said:


> PCV check valve is missing.
> 
> www.cruzekits.com


Ya I’ve already installed that


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jrglanvi said:


> Ya I’ve already installed that


Then it's either leftover oil in your intercooler from it failing before, or the check valve is installed incorrectly.


----------

